# Kmart model #107 reel



## SConner

I purchased a reel labeled Kmart #107 at an auction recently without knowing a thing about it. After a little bit of research on internet I found it was made by Olympic Reel Co in Japan and was marketed in the US by Kmart with this tag and also sold under the name Oceanside #107 at other retail outlets. It has 3:1 gear ratio with level wind. I tore it apart cleaned and regreased all the gears and the reel appears to be virtually new with no visible signs on wear on case or moving parts. I found one site where guy is selling them refurbed for $49.99 and comparing them to a Penn #9. The reel appears to be of fairly good quality overall with all metal components made of stainless or brass. The red casing is a hard plastic but there are brass bushings embedded in the plastic anywhere a moving part goes into plastic housing. There are no ball bearings.

I could not find out anything about the company or approximately when this would have been made. Does anyone have any additional information regarding this reel. Assuming I had an ocassional opportunity to muskie fish, does this reel seem heavy duty enough to load with 65 lbs braid. All opinions on this are welcome.


----------

